# R15-300 RF/IR



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a question for you guys.
I have searched this and I am confused as hell. 
I have a R15-300 that I can control fine using RF but I have mirrored the signal to the kitchen tv. Can I use two different remotes on the same receiver whether or not they are RF or IR? 
I have an RC64R that I use for RF, can I use any of these other ******* remotes to control the receiver through IR? RC32, 23 and 24? or do I need another RF? 
thanks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You probably need another rf.

Originally, before RF was formally supported on the R15, both IR and RF worked at the same time. Then when they started officially supporting RF and you had to choose IR or RF, only one mode worked at any given time.

Someone recently discovered that if they reset their R15, and did NOT go back into RF setup, that it would work both IR and RF. You might try that just to see if you can duplicate the issue. If so, then you have solved your problem. If not, buy another rf remote.

Carl


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> You probably need another rf.
> 
> Originally, before RF was formally supported on the R15, both IR and RF worked at the same time. Then when they started officially supporting RF and you had to choose IR or RF, only one mode worked at any given time.
> 
> ...


Both the current national release and the current CE release for the R15-300 allow EITHER RF or IR BUT NOT BOTH. And you can reset it until the red button wears out and you still have ONE choice at a time.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree that you only have one choice at a time. What happened though is that someone accidentally discovered if they reset their R15 and did NOT go back into remote setup, that both rf and ir worked. As soon as they went into remote setup, they were then limited to one or the other.

I don't know which model R15 they had, nor do I know if this can be duplicated on other machines. I'm just reporting what one persons experience was - and that happened to be the smartest person I know regarding remotes, edmund aka tivoburkee. I trust what he said.

Carl


----------



## poulson (Dec 4, 2006)

Thought I'd add an update and weigh in on the annoyance of this...

I did try the reset and the RF function was remembered, however I am using a CE release 0x10C5 on my R15-300. 

This is really dumb. Why limit to one or the other, especially if prior to official support you could get both IR and RF to work at the same time? It really makes no sense. Sure, the DTV receiver may be able to handle RF, but my TV and A/V receiver can only handle IR.

I saw that having simultaneous IR and RF functions was low on the Wish List, but for those who use RF I'm sure most would agree that having RF and IR at the same time would be very much appreciated. 



After buying a new set for the bedroom for Christmas I was holding off on another receiver for now and was just using the coax out from my R15 back to my OnQ box's coax amp/distribution. I figured going to RF would allow me to change channels without having to go to an IR redistribution system, alas no joy. I hoped that I could keep using my DTV IR remote in the living room and then use the new RF remote in the bedroom. Nope. Also, DTV sent me two RC64RB remotes (even though just one and one antenna were ordered). So now I have two remotes that don't do what I want/need.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Switch the receiver back to IR, before doing the reset. If it works, remember never to put the receiver into RF mode again.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I agree that you only have one choice at a time. What happened though is that someone accidentally discovered if they reset their R15 and did NOT go back into remote setup, that both rf and ir worked. As soon as they went into remote setup, they were then limited to one or the other.
> 
> I don't know which model R15 they had, nor do I know if this can be duplicated on other machines. I'm just reporting what one persons experience was - and that happened to be the smartest person I know regarding remotes, edmund aka tivoburkee. I trust what he said.
> 
> Carl


That's what happened to my R15-500 when I did a Reformat.


----------



## poulson (Dec 4, 2006)

Edmund said:


> _Switch the receiver back to IR, before doing the reset. If it works, remember never to put the receiver into RF mode again._


That did the trick! THANK YOU MUCH!

Last time I was in RF mode and reset, but per your suggestion I was in IR mode and then reset. Came back up in IR mode but RF remote works as well.

Again, THANKS!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I agree that you only have one choice at a time. What happened though is that someone accidentally discovered if they reset their R15 and did NOT go back into remote setup, that both rf and ir worked. As soon as they went into remote setup, they were then limited to one or the other.
> 
> I don't know which model R15 they had, nor do I know if this can be duplicated on other machines. I'm just reporting what one persons experience was - and that happened to be the smartest person I know regarding remotes, edmund aka tivoburkee. I trust what he said.
> 
> Carl


Yes, I remember this. When DirecTV first enabled the RF remote function in the CE software, the thing would always revert to IR after a reboot -OR- a software update leading a lot of folks to scream and holler "my remote doesn't work!!"

But now the software must store the "IR or RF" flag on the HDD or in non-volatile RAM, because after a regular restart the receiver always reverts to the chosen mode. I wonder what happens if you do a "reset everything"? Probably reverts to IR but NO I'm not going to destroy all my recordings to find out.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

poulson said:


> That did the trick! THANK YOU MUCH!
> 
> Last time I was in RF mode and reset, but per your suggestion I was in IR mode and then reset. Came back up in IR mode but RF remote works as well.
> 
> Again, THANKS!


Run this one by me again, please!! Exactly WHAT sequence did you follow to get both IR and RF to respond???


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

ThomasM said:


> Run this one by me again, please!! Exactly WHAT sequence did you follow to get both IR and RF to respond???


If your receiver is set to RF mode, and you reset it, it will still be in RF mode after the reset. So switch the receiver to IR mode before you reset the receiver, afterwards the receiver will be in state like it never had been in RF mode before. With RF antenna attached it will accept IR & RF remote signals.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Edmund said:


> If your receiver is set to RF mode, and you reset it, it will still be in RF mode after the reset. So switch the receiver to IR mode before you reset the receiver, afterwards the receiver will be in state like it never had been in RF mode before. With RF antenna attached it will accept IR & RF remote signals.


UNBELIEVABLE!! This really does work....you actually CAN have your cake and eat it too!! I wonder what happens if a new version of software is loaded on the box....or you do a "power down" reset as opposed to a "three dash" reset.

I suppose if either action removes the RF functionality, enabling it, disabling it, and then restarting with three dashes will put you back in business again.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!! This really does work....you actually CAN have your cake and eat it too!! I wonder what happens if a new version of software is loaded on the box....or you do a "power down" reset as opposed to a "three dash" reset.
> 
> I suppose if either action removes the RF functionality, enabling it, disabling it, and then restarting with three dashes will put you back in business again.


This has, as far as my receiver, always been the case. I have NEVER gone into the remote menu and I have always been able to use both, through ALL software updates. I think most of us have not said much because we didn't want it changed to one or the other since Directv does review this forum.

I was tempted to write you when you said in a previous message that the fellow could hit his reset ad infinitum and it would do no good, but it is nice to see that you now realize you might have been wrong.


----------



## desertbriez (Jan 23, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!! This really does work....you actually CAN have your cake and eat it too!! I wonder what happens if a new version of software is loaded on the box....or you do a "power down" reset as opposed to a "three dash" reset.
> 
> I suppose if either action removes the RF functionality, enabling it, disabling it, and then restarting with three dashes will put you back in business again.


i love this forum!!!!!!!!!!!

i just rearranged DVRs and got one one of the RF remotes so that i could now control the dvr from the garage where i have a tv tied in to one in the house (when i'm working out or on the treadmill)

i was so disappointed at first when both wouldn't work.... this forum came to my rescue! i now have my IR for use in the house/same room as the DVR and the RD remote in it's new spot on my treadmill!

:icon_kiss

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

